# Happy International Women's Day!



## buha

Hello, 

How do you write the phrase* Happy International Women's Day!* in Greek? I'm making a card and I'd like to use it for a friend. It's coming up on the 8th of March in case anyone else wants to send something 

Thank you


----------



## Tetina

You could say:

*×ñüíéá ðïëëÜ ãéá ôçí ðáãêüóìéá çìÝñá ôçò ãõíáßêáò*


----------



## buha

thank you, but it seems I don't have the software to read it. So maybe if it is transliterated it would be easier.


----------



## Billopoulos

Tetina wrote:

*Χρόνια πολλά για την παγκόσμια ημέρα της γυναίκας*


----------



## socratis

You could say:    Haroomeni mera tis yinekas.

Ha:    like in *ha*ppy
room: like in *room*
e: like in *e*very
ni: like in orga*ni*c
me: like in *Ma*ry
ra: like in *ra*pid
tis: like in *tis*sue
y: like in *y*es
in: like in *in*
e: like in *e*very
ka: like in *ca*r
s: like in *s*ave

In greek it is written: Χαρούμενη μέρα της γυναίκας.

Or in capitals: ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑΣ


I hope that was helpful.


----------



## Tetina

Sorry but sometimes i cannot read the greek messages of others and sometimes the others complain that they cannot read mine. Do you know what's the wrong and what to do about it?


----------



## socratis

Τετίνα, ίσως να πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια άλλη γραμματοσειρά από αυτή που χρησιμοποιείς συνήθως.


----------



## Vagabond

Tetina said:


> Sorry but sometimes i cannot read the greek messages of others and sometimes the others complain that they cannot read mine. Do you know what's the wrong and what to do about it?


Looks like your browser automatically uses some weird encoding when you type, that is not compatible with Greek characters. Not sure why, but for the time being, you can go to view-> character encoding-> Greek (or something along these lines, might be slightly different from browser to browser) to read the Greek messages that appear as gibberish... 

(Sorry this is in English, just making sure you can read it, and I hate greeklish... )


----------



## buha

Hi,
I could read all the rest Greek characters and thank you to all. It's good to have the pronunciation/transliteration too.

cheers


----------



## ireney

Hey guys! 
While I and Mike are both aware of the problem you are of course free to discuss it. Not here though. Comments and Suggestions is the right place for it. 

I would indeed suggest someone opens a thread there (or if you want me to I can move the relevant posts) so that people will be able to search and find the discussion and/or solutions to this issue


----------

